# To Dr. Ron Chapel...



## dosandojang (May 2, 2004)

Stanley says hello. Says something about you teaching him back at the Crenshaw school or something? I will ask him again, but he did ask me to make sure Stanley said hi...


----------



## dosandojang (May 3, 2004)

Dr. Chapel Sir, Stanley Hickman wrote this: "My old Kenpo school was in Inglewood. He will know me. Just tell him Stanley Hickman says hello".


----------



## Doc (May 10, 2004)

dosandojang said:
			
		

> Dr. Chapel Sir, Stanley Hickman wrote this: "My old Kenpo school was in Inglewood. He will know me. Just tell him Stanley Hickman says hello".


Tell "Big Stan" I said, "Whatsup!"


----------



## dosandojang (May 15, 2004)

I will Sir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dhearon88 (Jun 13, 2021)

Doc said:


> Tell "Big Stan" I said, "Whatsup!"


Doc how is Stanley hickman? Erica and kenneth bailey said hello


----------

